# C-H Replacements for Zincsco/Sylvania pnl



## North Coast Lights (Apr 20, 2011)

I need to replace a service panel (200A) that's built into the brickwork on the side of a house. The metal box is in OK condition, but I want to replace the innards. I have heard that Cutler-Hammer makes retrofit kits. Anyone have experience with them? The old panel has the neutral bar at the bottom, and the riser in the center of the top, so it would be nice to find something similar. Box size is about 14" wide x 21" tall. Any idea which kind to order?
Many thanks.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

North Coast Lights said:


> I need to replace a service panel (200A) that's built into the brickwork on the side of a house. The metal box is in OK condition, but I want to replace the innards. I have heard that Cutler-Hammer makes retrofit kits. Anyone have experience with them? The old panel has the neutral bar at the bottom, and the riser in the center of the top, so it would be nice to find something similar. Box size is about 14" wide x 21" tall. Any idea which kind to order?
> Many thanks.


Check this out....

http://www.eaton.com/Eaton/Products...cuitBreakers/CHRetrofitInteriorKits/index.htm


.


----------



## North Coast Lights (Apr 20, 2011)

Bob,
Thanks for the reply. It looks like this might be what I'm looking for, although I need an exterior cover with meter socket, if available. Ever seen or installed one?
Dave


----------

